# Sage Duo Temp - Perfecting Milk!



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

So.....Ive been trying to perfect my milk stretching and micro foaming with the basic sage machine.

I'm normally quite quick at learning but this is challenging to say the least!

Latte art is a distant dream!

Is it me or the kit????


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Lol!

My dad happens to have a dtp, his first machine and is similarly determined to pour great latte art. The realisation is dawning on him that it isn't so straight forward.

I've had a few goes on it, and yes it is perfectly capable of pouring great art. Sure other machines might be perceived as better, but really they are all just different and you have to learn them.

It took me years to learn. I would say that online tutorials aren't as good as seeing it in the flesh.

It's worth the effort, no fun if it was too easy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

richwade80 said:


> Lol!
> 
> My dad happens to have a dtp, his first machine and is similarly determined to pour great latte art. The realisation is dawning on him that it isn't so straight forward.
> 
> ...


 Ill keep at it before investing in a La Marzocco!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

RoyB said:


> So.....Ive been trying to perfect my milk stretching and micro foaming with the basic sage machine.
> 
> I'm normally quite quick at learning but this is challenging to say the least!
> 
> ...


 Not sure how the DTP differs from the BE steam but it took me a little while to get milk I was happy with, it does click though. Watch some videos and practice.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Practice,

I found the dtp easier to do milk with than my e61, its too bloody quick. With the dtp you have about 40s to do it.

View attachment 39717


----------



## RoyB (Apr 22, 2020)

Working on it Jake! what did you upgrade to?


----------

